# Shadowgun With Sixaxis Controller



## toddyskates (Oct 13, 2011)

anyone able to map the buttons on the sixaxis controller correctly so the right analog stick actually turns the character, rather than doing the same as the left analog stick? i keep messing with the input mapping but cannot figure out how to set it...


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

toddyskates said:


> anyone able to map the buttons on the sixaxis controller correctly so the right analog stick actually turns the character, rather than doing the same as the left analog stick? i keep messing with the input mapping but cannot figure out how to set it...


Read it somewhere so take no credit but:-

7 = reload (i set it to square)
dpad_centre = fire (I set it to r2)
Back = Pause (I set to start)
A = Weapon select 1
D = Weapon select 2
W = Weapon select 3
S = Weapon select 4

Analogue 1 left = dpad_up
Analogue 1 right = dpad_down
Analogue 1 up = dpad_right
Analogue 1 down = dpad_left

Analogue 2 left = J
Analogue 2 right = L
Analogue 2 up = I
Analogue 2 down = K

Hope that helps







it is pretty awesome with the controller in fairness!!


----------



## halyoder (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you notices any lag Witt the controls


----------



## reeso3000 (Aug 24, 2011)

halyoder said:


> Do you notices any lag Witt the controls


To be honest I can't say I have. On a website I was reading the guy stated that the controller seemed to continue sending a command a second or so after you stopped pressing the button causing the character to continue moving or firing etc during that time. Also are you connected via bluetooth or usb and when you say lag is it the movement of the character after you have pressed a button or the general game lagging?


----------

